# Latest Newsletter for Kauai Reformation Church



## dannyhyde (Aug 5, 2010)

For those interested, the latest Kauai Reformation Church newsletter is now available online: http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com/storage/Kauai%20Reformation%20Newsletter%207.pdf


----------



## dudley (Aug 5, 2010)

To My PB brother Pastor Danny Hyde, I praise God for your success and Oceanside United Reformed Church in being church planters. I also pray for Rev. Derrick J. Vander Meulen, Pastor of the Kauai Reformation Church, may God bless all your efforts with His grace and through our only mediator to the Father, Jesus Chist, His Son. PS Pastor Dan, I still think you have one of the most beautiful communion tables I have seen. It is truly a wonderful table and is in my estimation one that says welcome to the Lords Table as we commune in the Lords Supper. Thank you also for sharing the Kauai Reformation Church newsletter.


----------

